# Die Macht des Wortes



## dvill (5 August 2009)

Es bleibt weiter rätselhaft, warum kriminelle Banden über so viele Jahre mit den gleichen Betrügereien die "freiwillige" Bezahlung von rechtlich nicht wirksamen Forderungen erpressen können.

Die Opfer werden durch Bezahlwerbung in den Suchmaschinen, meistens Google, angelockt. Diese Menschen können Google bedienen, um die Fallen zu finden. Sie finden aber nicht mit Google die Informationen, dass das Mahndroh-Geblähe so gefährlich ist wie ein Hasenfurz.

Es ist oft die Wirkung einfacher Wörter wie Inkasso oder Anwalt. Ein Beispiel:

ist es schlimm wenn man mit inkasso was zu tun hat?ich wurde gemahnt und an inkasso übergeben wegen einer Rechnung.was wird inkasso machen?muss ich jetzt mehr zahlen als tatsächlich?danke Voraus | LYCOS iQ


----------



## stieglitz (25 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

Und wenn dann noch solche Antworten auf die Frage kommen,
dann kriegste echt die Krise.
Aber es wird schon stimmen, kommt ja schliesslich von Albert Einstein 



> Rang: Albert Einstein (18.680)
> 12 Minuten nachdem die Frage gestellt worden ist (05.08.2009 01:31)
> 
> 7
> gegen das inkassobüro klagen ist komplizierter, als gegen den eigentlichen vermeindlichen Gläubiger ... da treffen die beteuerungen, dass du eigentlich gar nichts schuldest auf taube ohren ... wenn du da nicht "schwere Geschütze" (also Beweise, die auch vor Gericht haltbar sind) auffahren kannst, kommste nichtmehr raus ohne mehr zu bezahlen. Kulanz ist da nicht mehr drin. Und selbst mit den Beweisen lassen die es meist auf die Gerichtsverhandlung ankommen und du kommst nicht drum herum entweder die völlig überzogenen Forderungen zu begleichen oder einen Anwalt einzuschalten, der dann sich durch x Instanzen klagen muss, wobei du natürlich meist derjenige bist dem zuerst das geld fürs klagen ausgeht.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

Ich sattle um, ich mach jetzt Inkasso.

Macht jemand mit?!?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

Unsere Droh-Vorlagen kannst Du für eine monatliche Lizenzgebühr von € 4700.- benutzen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Teleton (25 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

Ich dachte Du machst bei uns mit
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51070-fuehrerscheintest.html#post222221


----------



## Antiscammer (25 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

*Inkassomenü*

Damit die dräuenden Mahnpfürze dann auch so richtig donnern, hier ein Vorschlag für ein zünftiges Inkassomenü.

*Haunauer Inkasso-Auflauf, mit Handkäse überbacken*

5 Zwiebeln
500 g Bohnen
500 g Erbsen
500 g Weißkohl
1 kg Kartoffeln

Alles putzen, waschen, 30 min. kochen.
In eine Auflaufform geben, obendrauf 500 g in kleine Stücke geschnittenen hessischen Handkäse streuen, 20 Minuten bei 200° überbacken.

Dazu am besten pro Person 3 l Weißbier, oder 3 l Federweißen, oder 3 l Äbbelwoi.

Anschließend ist man in richtiger Stimmung zum Entwerfen dräuender Mahnschreiben, die bestimmt ihre Wirkung bei der säumigen Schuldner-Sau nicht verfehlen werden. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

"ja du musst mehr Zahlen, reichlich mehr. Wenn du nicht zahlst bekommst du Pfändung und Schufa !"

Und der Wolf sagte zu Rotkäppchen.............


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Die Macht des Wortes*

Entwurf für Musterschreiben 



			
				Inkasso-Köter schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte säumige Schuldner-Sau,
> 
> wir möchten Ihnen letztmalig die Chance geben, sich über den unmittelbar bevorstehenden Ernst Ihrer Lage klarzuwerden.
> 
> ...


----------

